# MAC - Jeanius - March 2011



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2011)

Place all your *Jeanius* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





 
	Check out the *Jeanius Discussion *for the latest gossip and to share your wants and needs!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/172583/mac-jeanius-discussion


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 10, 2011)

Indigo Pink LIpglass


----------



## Purity (Feb 22, 2011)

Indigo pink lipglass:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

Full swatches soon!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

Full Photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

Full Photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

Full Photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

Full Photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

Full Photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

Full Photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## vampyvarnish (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## vampyvarnish (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## vampyvarnish (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## vampyvarnish (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 1, 2011)

*MAC Jeanius Swatces Indoor Lighting *




*Natural Lighting *


----------



## soco210 (Mar 2, 2011)

MAC Frayed To Order


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 2, 2011)

Lip glosses over corresponding lipsticks










  	Jeanius Tutorial here.
  	Jeanius Lip Products Review here
  	Jeanius Overview Videos:  Part 1 & Part 2
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## sss215 (Mar 3, 2011)

Riveting Rose (left)
  	Indigo Pink


----------



## soco210 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pink Cult Blush


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 7, 2011)

Pink Cult


----------



## katred (Mar 14, 2011)

Acid Washed on NC15 skin- natural light, no flash:


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 21, 2011)

Swatches of the eyeshadows:





  	Lipsticks (left column) and lipglasses (right column)


----------

